# just dropped Summer at the vets for her spay



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I just dropped Summer off at the vets for her spay and It is so much harder than I thought it would be  she was so scared she couldn't stop shaking and she was whining like mad when they took her away, I couldn't help but burst into tears when I was leaving. I feel terrible, she must be so scared  I was told she'll be put in cage until 11am and then taken for the surgery. I should call between 3-4 ( so I guess I'll be ringing 3pm sharp) to see how she's doing and what time we can come and pick her up. I worry so much, I keep imagining that she's scared in some ugly cage worrying that I'm not coming back 
I just can't stop crying, I miss her :-(
I know I'm probably silly, but I just want her back home


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I understand completely. It's a horrible feeling and both Maz and I felt awful leaving her Poppy. We just kept thinking about her all day.

We were surprised just how perky she was when she came out and none the worse for her ordeal. Poos are tough little dogs and I'm sure she'll be ok.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you Neil, I just never thought it would be this hard, she is such a baby and leaving her there all alone felt completely wrong  I'm wishing the time away, I can't wait for it to be over and have her back.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I felt that we putting her through something she neither wanted or needed but it is the last great hurdle before a wonderful carefree life. So it's good to get it behind you both. 

Poppy's completely back to form now. She doesn't realise that she still has to be kept and calm and is revved up too much. Spoil her rotten


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

How was Poppy right after you collected her? I have rough idea what to expect, I know she should be be knackered and needs to take it easy for 7-10 days but that's pretty much it. How often did Poppy need to go out for a wee right after the spay? and did she eat and drink? thanks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm sure she will be fine! We felt bad dropping off Molly but oddly enough she was all happy to see the vet and techs she didn't really seem to care that she was there We felt worse than she did and we worried about her all day. The vet tech was great and would call us with updates she even texted us a picture of her in the cage holding Molly while she was recovering after the surgery so we knew she was in good hands

When we picked her up she seemed out of it but her tail was wagging! She was just very tired that evening and didn't want to eat or drink. She just slept. She didn't pee for hours we took her out but nothing. It's hard but they bounce back really fast! Thinking of little Summer:hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you. I think we all know exactly how you feel, because we've had to do it toosummer may be quite groggy when you pick her up and she may look all tucked up and sorry for herself or she might just be a bit wobbly and very waggy. Either way, the best thing she can do is settle somewhere quiet for a good sleep. By 6 she may want a drink, a wee and something to eat. Dot was very pathetic that first night, but 24 hours later was feeling much, much better. 
Let us know when you have her safely home as we will all be thinking of her.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you all, if she doesn't feel like drinking, do you think I should perhaps give her little bit of water via syringe? she hasn't had anything to drink since last night :-( she must be so thirsty by now :-( I tried to offer her water this morning, but she usually doesn't have any until after breakfast ( which I obviously coundn't give her) so she didn't have any. I can't stop thinking about her, I cleaned the fringe, mopped the kitchen floor and now I'm going to iron for a while while the kids go for nap to keep myself busy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think you'll need to, Dot had a very sore throat and I did give her water from a syringe as she was very Purry and dribbly but showed no interest in drinking herself. Once she had got a taste for water she did lap a little. My other girls all drank happily themselves but not until the evening. 
Try not to worry too much, she will be ok.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just offer the water.....she will have been on a drip at the vets so she won't be dehydrated. She will be groggy and will just want to sleep. She might be shivery so just quietly sit and cradle her. Otherwise just leave her be. Let her out for a wee at bedtime, she will either go or she won't. Then tuck her up and get a good nights sleep yourself. She will be fine. Especially if you act 'matter of fact' about it.....on the outside at least! :hug::hug:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Is she home by now? I hope she and YOU are ok? Xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The waiting is so horrid, isn't it?
I hope Summer gets comfortable and has a good sleep once she is home.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope all has gone well and you are giving Summer gentle cuddles.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cuddle up beside her and let her know you love her. She'll be bouncy again in no time and you'll be so relieved it is over.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

hi guys, sorry for the late update, I brought Summer home around 5ish and I had to sort out the kid's dinner and bath time etc before I managed to sit down. Summer is doing ok, poor thing wasn't even wagging her tail when she saw me, she was really shaky, but apparently she was doing ok after the surgery, she has stapels instead of stitches. She slept on the way home, I gave her few tiny pieces of grilled chicken which she ate, but since then she didn't want any more, she has not had any drink yet, I even tried to dip clean finger in water if she would lick it but nothing, she sits alot, which I'm surprised, she seems like she just doesn't know how to get comfy, she lies down occasionaly, but is really unsettled, I tried to take her outside, but she just stood still and whined, so I waited few minutes and took her back inside, she looks so sad  Once the kids go to bed I will put a blanket on the floor for her and have her next to me. How often should I take her out to give her chance to wee poo?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She will bounce back in no time, glad it went well x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad she is back at home! Molly sat a lot too or would just stand and stare at me. She would lie down eventually though. She had the cone of shame on the first night home so I think that was her main problem. We got her at around 5pm or so and she didn't pee til late at night but no poop. She hadn't eaten that day so that is why and she didn't want to drink. The next morning she was sulky and would just lie and sleep but if she saw someone or a dog outside she would get all excited. She was on painkillers for the first 2 days but she also had a small hernia removed. 

I am sure she will be her bouncy self in no time!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe, poor baby girl!! I am sure she will be right as rain soon, keep fresh water for her, I am sure she will have some when she is ready. lots of love and gentle snuggles...soon you will be trying to keep her still.

Love and hugs from Lady and I


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Glad she is home and looking no worse for wear, just a bit sorry for herself. Datun Walnut will pass you the Florence Nightingale torch, before you know it it will all be behind you and you will be trying to keep her from jumping.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

bless her, I have no opened her crate but she's lying in there whining, so I'm not really sure if she's in pain or how to help her. Poor baby, have to go, I'm going to camp next to her crate tonight to make sure she's ok


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> bless her, I have no opened her crate but she's lying in there whining, so I'm not really sure if she's in pain or how to help her. Poor baby, have to go, I'm going to camp next to her crate tonight to make sure she's ok


Did she get doggy painkillers (cal pol for dogs!) x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She is so beautiful - even when feeling miserable. I promise you she'll be much better very soon. 
What follow up does she have? Dot only had glue, presumably the staples will have to be taken out.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless her, I hope you manage to get some sleep, what a caring poo mummy you are, hope she is feeling more her usual self tomorrow.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure you'll see a difference tomorrow  and she'll be much happier knowing you're close, poor little poochie! Tonight we've left Poppy as normal for bedtime (in the hall) instead of one of us sleeping on the living room floor and she's fine, I really thought we might have set a president that would be difficult to break but no whining thus far  The main issue now is to stop her running and jumping...her wound is slightly swollen so we need to keep her rested 

On the toileting question I'd just wait for her to tell you (if she usually does) just watching for restlessness. Poppy is barking at the back door every five minutes at times and so I have to take her just in case! but mostly it's just because she wants to mess about and is frustrated not to be going for a proper walk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

On Molly's first night she had the cone of shame and couldn't fit in her crate so she seemed distressed. She would whimper so I would get out of bed and she would be standing in the hallway. I felt so bad for her so I put a blanket down on the floor and slept in the hallway with her. She finally settled and slept. The next day we got the inflatable collar so with that on she fit in her crate and was ok. The first night is always the worse!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope she is feeling a bit better today and a bit more lively. She will tell you what she needs. Bless her. Have a good weekend. The worst bit is over now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How is little Summer today?? Hope she is feeling better and had a good night!


----------



## CarolT (Nov 22, 2013)

I do hope little Summer is feeling a bit happier Petra. Is she eating and drinking ok now? We're having Gracie spayed in two weeks and I'm getting nervous about it already. You're a lovely mum to Summer....she must love you very much.xxx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

sorry again for not replying sooner, Summer is doing so much better, it's really hard to keep her calm and from jumping though, I let her out of crate every now and then for little play/ food or toilet break, but all she wants to do is run or jump about, so she spends most of her time in the crate at the moment, I think she's annoyed for being there so much, but otherwise she's ok. The kids are going to visit my inlaws for the afternoon so I will be able to let her out for a while so we can play a little. 

BTW, I added a picture of Summer's "new outfit" - hubby took her out, but accidently didn't pull her onesie up enough and she peed on it, so I had to find Phoebe's old pyjamas, cut a hole for her tail and as it was a two piece pj's, I also had to quickly put few stitches on to hold it together  I just washed her onesie, so hopefully it will be dry shortly ;D she was not at all impressed with her new outfit.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She might not be impressed but I am! Well done, she is adorable in it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad she has her bounce back! Molly would play around in the house but I didn't let her jump on furniture etc. I only put her in her crate for naps and she healed up fine. She looks so cute with her little stripes


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Summer is exactly like Lexi was. And that outfit is so adorable. 

I ended up taking them on lead only walks to get some of the energy out. And lots of chews I knew would keep them occupied. It wasn't easy. I couldn't wait for the stitches to get taken out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Caira said:


> sorry again for not replying sooner, Summer is doing so much better, it's really hard to keep her calm and from jumping though, I let her out of crate every now and then for little play/ food or toilet break, but all she wants to do is run or jump about, so she spends most of her time in the crate at the moment, I think she's annoyed for being there so much, but otherwise she's ok. The kids are going to visit my inlaws for the afternoon so I will be able to let her out for a while so we can play a little.
> 
> BTW, I added a picture of Summer's "new outfit" - hubby took her out, but accidently didn't pull her onesie up enough and she peed on it, so I had to find Phoebe's old pyjamas, cut a hole for her tail and as it was a two piece pj's, I also had to quickly put few stitches on to hold it together  I just washed her onesie, so hopefully it will be dry shortly ;D she was not at all impressed with her new outfit.


Cute! She looks like a little convict behind bars  Glad to hear she's back to normal, when do you have a check up? We had ours Thursday and the wound was slightly swollen so we curtailed the tiny (literally 5 mins down the road to grass) lead walks and it's driving her (and us) potty! Last night she was so wound up she doodle dashed up and down the living room (which *must* be worse for the wound than a tiny walk ..... so they're reinstated now. I also think she needs a bit of a walk to poo properly and perhaps the painkillers were slightly constipation her too, poor thing. It's all a balancing act! And I'll be mightily grateful when it's over with xx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

We can't stop laughing at Poppy in her onsie. It's the low slung gusset at the back that's hilarious. From certain angles, she looks like a chimp too.

How's keeping her calm going? Pops really needs to burn off some built up energy but we can't let her - consequently she can be really naughty. Roll on next weekend - hopefully she will be well on the way to recovery by then


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Excellent news that Summer and Poppy are both feeling better.
It does feel like the longest two weeks at the time, but six weeks on I've already forgotten how awful it was and Dot certainly has


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad Summer is doing well, Hope Poppy heals quickly so she can get out and have a good run sometime soon.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> We can't stop laughing at Poppy in her onsie. It's the low slung gusset at the back that's hilarious. From certain angles, she looks like a chimp too.
> 
> How's keeping her calm going? Pops really needs to burn off some built up energy but we can't let her - consequently she can be really naughty. Roll on next weekend - hopefully she will be well on the way to recovery by then


  Surprisingly Summer was not too bad today, she was reasonably calm most of the day, I was painting the kids bedroom and she was just lying by the doors watching me and chilling out, she's better when the kids are at preschool/school, so hopefully the rest of the week will be the same. I need to ring the vets tomorrow and book Summer in for having her staples removed next Monday, I wonder if it's going to hurt her can't believe she's got staples, but I guess they might be holding it together better than stitches?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly didn't have staples so can't say....I'm sure she will heal fine! Glad she is doing so well


----------

